# MMED - MindMed - Listed on NEO Exchange



## Jack_L (Aug 21, 2020)

What do you guys think of MindMed (MMED) ? 

They are the world's first public psychedelic pharmaceutical company. Very curious about this new industry:








MindMed Lists on NEO to Become World’s First Psychedelic Pharmaceutical Company to Go Public | NEO


NEO is pleased to announce it has granted final approval to Mind Medicine (MindMed) Inc. (“MindMed”), the leading neuro-pharmaceutical company for psychedelic-inspired medicines, to make its global public markets debut. MindMed will begin trading today...




www.aequitasneo.com










Real Time Quotes: MMED


Free, real-time trading data for MMED on the NEO Exchange.




www.aequitasneo.com





For biotech, they're holding up well post-IPO.


----------



## Jack_L (Aug 21, 2020)

Almost forgot their website: 








Psychedelic Medicine & Therapies | MindMed


MindMed discovers, develops, and deploys psychedelic-inspired medicines to improve health, promote wellness, and alleviate suffering. Learn more about our medicines and therapies today.




www.mindmed.co


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

Fascinating stuff, but with a $120 million market cap, this stock could do literally anything. Just a single large entity buying (or selling this) will move the price like crazy. So I'm not sure how useful it is to invest based on fundamentals. There will be a ton of volatility, and possibility of loss, even if you buy on solid fundamentals. I personally never touch stocks that are this small.

Just to spot check whether they're for real, I looked up some info on their Chief Scientist. He really does have many publications in this field, and did work at Lilly labs (example paper).

I would phone them up and ask why they can't get listed on the primary Canadian exchanges (TSX, Alpha, Omega, etc).


----------

